# Question About a Virtuoso Debut



## tgaddo

Say there is a young person, a very gifted cellist, ready to begin a career. Is there a set formula to how he or she would be debuted? That first performance as a pro, I mean. A certain age? Does he or she choose a venue, or does the music world choose?
I don't need a lot of details, just a few words to give me an idea of how that would be handled, for something I am writing. If someone has a minute or to I would appreciate it. Thanks, Tim


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

I suggest the cellist gets an agent.


----------



## Jaws

tgaddo said:


> Say there is a young person, a very gifted cellist, ready to begin a career. Is there a set formula to how he or she would be debuted? That first performance as a pro, I mean. A certain age? Does he or she choose a venue, or does the music world choose?
> I don't need a lot of details, just a few words to give me an idea of how that would be handled, for something I am writing. If someone has a minute or to I would appreciate it. Thanks, Tim


I think it is likely that either the place they were studying at chooses, or they might have won a competition and the prize is the debut concert. A really gifted musician would have their career helped by where they were studying, because someone has to do the deciding about how gifted a person is.

I know of several amateur musicians who think that they are really good players. However even if they wanted to go to music college, they wouldn't get in because although they think they are good, the panel at a music college audition won't. Someone has to do the deciding.


----------



## tgaddo

Jaws said:


> I think it is likely that either the place they were studying at chooses, or they might have won a competition and the prize is the debut concert. A really gifted musician would have their career helped by where they were studying, because someone has to do the deciding about how gifted a person is.
> 
> I know of several amateur musicians who think that they are really good players. However even if they wanted to go to music college, they wouldn't get in because although they think they are good, the panel at a music college audition won't. Someone has to do the deciding.


Thanks, That's what I was looking for. Tim


----------

